# Commodities trading



## mime (29 April 2005)

Anyone have any experience in trading Commodities?

They seem a little more predictable then the stock market.


----------



## RichKid (2 June 2005)

mime said:
			
		

> Anyone have any experience in trading Commodities?
> 
> They seem a little more predictable then the stock market.




Mime,
If you mean via futures I don't but I do try to get leverage via resources stocks. You're right about predictability (as far as is possible in trading) in that they appear to have stronger trends than other markets, nice big runs up and nice big runs down.

I'm looking around for other derivatives which may give me leverage without having to use margin. I've got trading warrants and index options in mind but have yet to find instruments with sufficient liquidity and leverage. If you know of any please let me know. I think CFD's are probably the easiest way but you have to be able to cope with the normal issues with CFD providers (another topic altogether).


----------



## BREND (24 May 2007)

mime said:


> Anyone have any experience in trading Commodities?
> 
> They seem a little more predictable then the stock market.




What do you need to know? I'm a commodities futures broker, maybe I can help. 
This is my blog if you want to know more about commodity trading:
http://basemetal-trading.blogspot.com/


----------



## disarray (24 May 2007)

http://www.cwa.net.au/public/index.php

front page has commodities warrants on offer

i'm looking for charting for commodities prices (with ways to map MA's etc). i can only seem to find futures contracts, not spot prices.


----------

